# Essential purchased for newbies & advanced medieval lore covering ars vetus\ars nova!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Essential purchased for newbies & advanced medieval lore covering ars vetus\ars nova!*

*Les Tresors du moyen-âge *may has well be one of your best entrie into forgotten lore of Ars Vetus to Ars Nova in the depth , whatever your a newbie to the genra or and advanced in the era, a passionated one.

It featured the best ensemble of the time it were made ,even now this Box-set compilation remained a gem to be ssek out and purchased. I was drooling like a pavlov dog when i heard it entirely, i wont spoil the suprise ahead of you if your buying it, but it's worth the money even if kinda pricy(4 cds) but you have my word it's one of the utter best medieval experience to live and listen.

The naxos* Saints & Sinners* is good 10 cds but , it has minor flaws, some reviewer criiticized there were not enought instrumental music and i admit there more vocal music but it dosen bother me, this is true, but it's time span is incredible from Peter Abelar to Monteverdi.

Than there is this Box set i did not fully explored or listen enought to have fair verdict, but it's fabuleous so far , *Knights, Maids, miracles *box-set of (3 cds) by ensemble La Reverdie.

I hope this post was insighting to Talk classical readers.

:tiphat:


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Very informative! I think this period is often under-appreciated. You got me interested.


----------

